
Shortcuts User Guide - htk
https://support.apple.com/guide/shortcuts/welcome/ios
======
htk
The Shortcuts app looks to be a lot more powerful than I thought.

Some examples:

-The ability to use variables, loops, conditionals

-Multiple ways to launch shortcuts such as icons on the homescreen or inside apps using the share sheet

-Consume web APIs

